
2-day NodeJS hack session creates Tempest, Realtime MMO in Space - akumpf
http://tempest.chaoscollective.org/?tempest
======
akumpf
Keyboard Shortcuts: \- A: Medkit (+10 health) \- S: SpeedBoost \- D: Defend
with shockwave \- M: Mute background soundtrack

Also worth noting that the soundtrack and all of the game sounds were create
to be in the same key.

